# Sil audio cd



## StriderX (Mar 3, 2002)

I seen this Sil package at the bookstore the other day, and it had an audio cd of the Sil. I was wondering if it is any good or not? Does anyone hear have it? The package included a hardcover limited edition Silmarillion, postcards, maps, audio cd, and a guide.


----------



## Tar-Palantir (Mar 4, 2002)

I have an audio version of The Silmarillion (on tape). I can't remember who the narrator is, but he does a fantastic job. It's a straight reading of the book and runs something like 13 hours.


----------



## StriderX (Mar 4, 2002)

Ya, I'll probably buy it, I think it would be a lot easier if you could listen to someone read it while you yourself are reading.


----------



## Glaurung (Mar 14, 2002)

Yeah, I'm gonna get this thing as well, even though it'll set me back about $100.


----------



## Merry (Mar 14, 2002)

I was going to buy it but was disappointed that it was just a reading. After listening to the BBC dramatization of LOTR, I think I would get bored by a plain reading. I would love for it to be acted out!


----------



## Glaurung (Mar 15, 2002)

But most of it couldn't just be dramatised, because there is not enough dialogue in the book. The narrator would be the one talking for 80-90% of the whole cd.


----------

